# Q & A with Jake Baumgartner NPC National Bodybuilder Competitor



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2012)

*Q & A with Jake Baumgartner NPC National Bodybuilder Competitor*







*Jake on Facebook*


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 14, 2012)

hello, everyone!!! looking forward to answering any questions or concerns you many have in the pursuit to getting your health and physique to it's maximum potential...


----------



## carmineb (Feb 14, 2012)

welcome and I lok forward to listening to much.  I guess I do have a question.  My bf is around 23%.  Starting to actually look good, lost alot of weight, put some back on.  My avatar was me 4 mos ago at around 21%, .  If i were to do a course of test base, would it be best to do a cutting cycle with T3, clen/ECA pulses 2 on/2 off and switch between the two) and maybe another dry AAS?

I know for a fact I have estrogen issues unless on aon on something, it takes over, that is my base line state at age 51

thanks a bunch


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 14, 2012)

i would need to know a little more details... i like to always have a little bit of test as a base during any cycle, and as far as the t3/clen, ephedrine, etc, etc... it all depends on your desired goals... a lot of times i think people jump to chemicals before they address the real issue which is diet... i'm not going to lie and say myself or many other successful guys don't use chemical, but it's because of our strict diet and training regiments that set us apart from people that aren't seeing the results they want... not our chemical use... give me some diet info and then we can go from there... sound good?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Jake!  Welcome to the Q & A forum.  Great to have you here.

What shows are you doing this year?


----------



## carmineb (Feb 15, 2012)

BSFBOSS said:


> i would need to know a little more details... i like to always have a little bit of test as a base during any cycle, and as far as the t3/clen, ephedrine, etc, etc... it all depends on your desired goals... a lot of times i think people jump to chemicals before they address the real issue which is diet... i'm not going to lie and say myself or many other successful guys don't use chemical, but it's because of our strict diet and training regiments that set us apart from people that aren't seeing the results they want... not our chemical use... give me some diet info and then we can go from there... sound good?


 

yes, thank you.  Well,  the plan is to go keto initially.  I typically eat around hmmm, 200 g protein on keto and usually around 100 g or so of good fats....  My carbs if any would be under 50g and usually any carbs would come from a periworkout supplement (immediately before during and immediately after a workout).  

My diet is typically liquid (protein shakes) for 4 servings and a reasonable lunch and light supper.  

Of course the suplements are on between  the multis, fish oils, CLA, etc....

I guess the REAL goal for me is to get body primed to bulk efficiently wehre my insulin and muscle receptors are all primed up ....

I know my estrogen balance is always favoring fat storage, at least sometimes it sems that way.

I think of chemicals as a supplement.  In a perfect world, insulin sensitivity, metabolism, muscle building and repair, everything would work smoothly but i am far from a perfect specimen (lol)...  So I guess I like the idea of using chemicals and supplements to bring into balance what my own body isnt doing for me and maybe help it along.  Heck if I am going to bust my ass in a gym, I feel that I should give myself the BEST opportunity to efficiently take my workouts and make them count.  I mean I really bust my ass when in the gym, i get into a zone, I dont look up at anyone, I feel every rep and I want that effort to count.

So basically I am thinking , hmmm  195 lbs 10% bf, down from 225 lbs and 25-27% bf. (that is a minus 15% fat or 33 -35 lbs fat loss.)  And I know a good 10 lbs I will lose FAST cuz I am bloaty right now


----------



## swollen (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM, Jake!

Glad your here brah!


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 15, 2012)

hey nice to meet you Islandgirl and thank you for the warm welcome... i'm thinking about doing junior nationals this year seeing how it is my back yard (as in i live near chicago)... and if things go well there i'll probably go on to do the USA's... Hbu?


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 15, 2012)

what's up swollen? nice to meet you... thanks for say'n hi and let me know if you have any questions i can help you with


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 15, 2012)

carmineb said:


> yes, thank you. Well, the plan is to go keto initially. I typically eat around hmmm, 200 g protein on keto and usually around 100 g or so of good fats.... My carbs if any would be under 50g and usually any carbs would come from a periworkout supplement (immediately before during and immediately after a workout).
> 
> My diet is typically liquid (protein shakes) for 4 servings and a reasonable lunch and light supper.
> 
> ...


 
ok.... the first thing i would definately try to change is the amount of shakes you are using... when i'm helping a client with their diet i try to stick to as much whole food as possible with the exception of maybe a post workout whey isolate shake...

next i would try to take the diet as far as you could before adding in things like T3/clen, ephedrine, etc... i'm a big believer in thresholds start out with one change and ride that out till it stops working (i.e. the keto diet) then once you hit a wall go ahead and throw T3 or something like that in... but even then if you were my client i would increase cardio first and see if that helped before i went the chemical route... chemicals are always the last thing i adjust or add in... i like to make sure we exhausted all diet, cardio, training, and over the counter supplement avenues first...

also if you know you strugle with estrogen issues, then maybe avoid test and any other highly aromatable substances and maybe think of using like a masteron/primobolan stack... you sould get nice clean gains with no water or estrogen issues what so ever provided your gear is legit...

lastly... although maybe this should be the first point... go to your doctor and get your blood work done... if you have low test levels, high estrogen levels, and a sluggish thyroid he should be able to help you out with that legally and safely which takes a lot of the guess work out of it... sound good bro?


----------



## srnamu (Feb 15, 2012)

*Question*

Whats up Jake, 

Nice to meat ya, I have heard different theories about PCT, use hcg, dont use it, combine it with clomid, just use clomid.  If I am running around 500 a week of test with 400 tren, what would you think is the best combo or route to take? (16 week cycle).


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM Jake.  Awesome to have you here at IM.


----------



## Simstapout89 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello Jake I have a ?'n for you. Only doing around 150 carbs a day my 1st meal has 0 carbs. Last meal has 200gm apple. Why would I not pull out the apple and add oats in the morning. A lot of my buddies are confused with this diet. I just do as my coash tells me. Its working or me just a lil confused on the apple and why I pulled morning carbs. I am doing morning cardio HR about 65-75% max


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 15, 2012)

srnamu said:


> Whats up Jake,
> 
> Nice to meat ya, I have heard different theories about PCT, use hcg, dont use it, combine it with clomid, just use clomid. If I am running around 500 a week of test with 400 tren, what would you think is the best combo or route to take? (16 week cycle).


 

you are correct there are many different theories floating around out there for PCT... i'm not saying that other ones are wrong or don't work, but this is the one i personally use and recomend to my clients...

depending on the drugs you were using wait until the active life, not half life, of the drug has exited your system... if the drug is still active your natural production isn't going to respond the stimulating drugs being used HCG, Clomid, Nolvadex....

now i am a firm believer in using HCG but using low-moderate doses... on the first day of your PCT once the active life steroid you used has completely exited your system use 1000iu's of HCG then every fourth day go ahead and take another 500iu's over a 16 day period... so you'll be doing shots on day 1,4,8,12,&16... and i used low does to stimulate the testes being careful not to burn them out and desensitize them...

also add in clomid at 100mgs the first 7 days and then reduce it to 50mgs the next days and take 20mgs of nolvadex everyday for 28 days...

to help this protocol along try to have sex as much as possible this will help your body produce more natural testosterone as well  

another valuable tool is the peptide MTII i know it is mostly used for tanning purposes, but it also has a nice sexual stimulatory effect that is different from PDE inhibitor that i find people to not develope a psychological dependancy to... 

and finally go to your doctor and get your blood work done about 8 weeks after your last steroid injection to make sure all your labs are where they should be...

hope this helps and let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Welcome to IM Jake. Awesome to have you here at IM.


 
thanks bro i'm excited to be here... nice meeting you!!!


----------



## bigdtrain (Feb 15, 2012)

hello my friend and welcome, you will being seeing alot of me in the coming years through npc. will probably compete against you sometime!! haha, good stuff. get ready for the dtrain to hit!! you'll love the site its great, and glad your on board


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 15, 2012)

Simstapout89 said:


> Hello Jake I have a ?'n for you. Only doing around 150 carbs a day my 1st meal has 0 carbs. Last meal has 200gm apple. Why would I not pull out the apple and add oats in the morning. A lot of my buddies are confused with this diet. I just do as my coash tells me. Its working or me just a lil confused on the apple and why I pulled morning carbs. I am doing morning cardio HR about 65-75% max


 
what your coach is doing is prolonging and taking advantage of your body's low glucose levels... ultimately relying on fat for your body's main source of fuel and i'm assuming using protein and fat to hault catabolism in your 1st meal and then allowing you to carb up in your next few meals to fuel your workouts... also people tend to go to sleep easier and have fewer cravings when they have a little bit of sugar (the apples) in their last meal of the day... make sense?


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 15, 2012)

bigdtrain said:


> hello my friend and welcome, you will being seeing alot of me in the coming years through npc. will probably compete against you sometime!! haha, good stuff. get ready for the dtrain to hit!! you'll love the site its great, and glad your on board


 
nice to meet you bro!!! and i'm glad to be here!!!


----------



## Simstapout89 (Feb 15, 2012)

I see. I must say this is a very easy diet I do have lil to no cravings. My 1st meal contains fat yess either almonds or my yolks. Thanks makes a lot more sense now much appreciated. One more thing. I took my nip rings out and my puffy nips went away. That swolleness is a sign of gyno im on letro 1.24 and cab. Should I be fine the rest of pre contest prep? I mean one night no rings the size is down by 1/2


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to IMF!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome Jake.  Happy to have on on board


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome Jake. Might be seeing you on stage this year .. Good luck


----------



## carmineb (Feb 15, 2012)

BSFBOSS said:


> ok.... the first thing i would definately try to change is the amount of shakes you are using... when i'm helping a client with their diet i try to stick to as much whole food as possible with the exception of maybe a post workout whey isolate shake...
> 
> next i would try to take the diet as far as you could before adding in things like T3/clen, ephedrine, etc... i'm a big believer in thresholds start out with one change and ride that out till it stops working (i.e. the keto diet) then once you hit a wall go ahead and throw T3 or something like that in... but even then if you were my client i would increase cardio first and see if that helped before i went the chemical route... chemicals are always the last thing i adjust or add in... i like to make sure we exhausted all diet, cardio, training, and over the counter supplement avenues first...
> 
> ...


 

yes,that does make alot of sense.  I like the idea of threshholds when it comes to suplementation as you put it....

The first thing I will be doing is knocking down the shakes to just pre/post workout and working on eating healthier first.  

How do you feel about early morning fasted cardio?  I am gonna try this starting next week....


----------



## carmineb (Feb 15, 2012)

ps  thank you so much


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 15, 2012)

Simstapout89 said:


> I see. I must say this is a very easy diet I do have lil to no cravings. My 1st meal contains fat yess either almonds or my yolks. Thanks makes a lot more sense now much appreciated. One more thing. I took my nip rings out and my puffy nips went away. That swolleness is a sign of gyno im on letro 1.24 and cab. Should I be fine the rest of pre contest prep? I mean one night no rings the size is down by 1/2


 
as long as you keep the nip rings out and continue with letro and cab your gyno should be nonexistent for the remainder of your prep...


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 15, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Welcome to IMF!!!


 
thanks bro!!! good to meet you!!!


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 15, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Welcome Jake. Might be seeing you on stage this year .. Good luck


 
thanks bro!!! good to meet you and definitely introduce yourself  in person if we happen to be at the same show this year


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 15, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome Jake. Happy to have on on board


 
thanks Gena!!! i'm thrilled to be here!!!


----------



## Eeraklees (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Jake,  Ive been running the following for 5 weeks now:  Sust 500mg weekly, Tren ace 100mg eod, and EQ 400mg weekly.  The sides from the Tren have gotten more severe every time I use it in a cycle.  Ive been thinking about switching to a Tri-Tren blend which has longer esters and a longer half-life.  Ive ready that the sides are less.  Ive gotten mixed reviews about the Tri-Tren blend.  Any thoughts?  would it be adviseable to start some anastrozole now to help with the sides?  Thanks 

Stats:  6'0", 245lbs, 12%BF,


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM!  What would be a typical bulking cycle for you?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother!


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 16, 2012)

carmineb said:


> yes,that does make alot of sense. I like the idea of threshholds when it comes to suplementation as you put it....
> 
> The first thing I will be doing is knocking down the shakes to just pre/post workout and working on eating healthier first.
> 
> How do you feel about early morning fasted cardio? I am gonna try this starting next week....


 
30 minutes of steady pace low intensity fasted cardio is a good way to start your day... if you get to the point where you seem to be getting to lean and at the risk of losing muscle (which starting at 25% bodyfat you are aways away from that) then you could always adjust thing accordingly and maybe have some protein and fats before had...

one more recomendation is i would drop the pre workout shake and do a pre workout whole food meal... you're just gonna get better results from eating the whole food... eat and give yourself about an hour and a half to digest and then go kill it at the gym... 

keep me updated on your progress


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Welcome to IM brother!


 
thanks bro!!! i'm excited to be here!!!


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 16, 2012)

Eeraklees said:


> Hi Jake, Ive been running the following for 5 weeks now: Sust 500mg weekly, Tren ace 100mg eod, and EQ 400mg weekly. The sides from the Tren have gotten more severe every time I use it in a cycle. Ive been thinking about switching to a Tri-Tren blend which has longer esters and a longer half-life. Ive ready that the sides are less. Ive gotten mixed reviews about the Tri-Tren blend. Any thoughts? would it be adviseable to start some anastrozole now to help with the sides? Thanks
> 
> Stats: 6'0", 245lbs, 12%BF,


 
i would need to know a little more detail... what sides exactly are you talking about and how do you know it's from the tren? 

another thing is you will more than likely recieve the same sides (if infact it is from the tren) from the tri-tren, because the drug is still the same it's just the ester that's changed which just controls how the drug is metabolized by your body... 

also anastrozole will not help specifically with the tren although it will lower your estrgen levels from to the test and eq, which may help your situation... tren raises progesterone levels so you may want to look into running a little bromocriptine or cabergoline both which come with their own fair share of side effects, so make sure to do your research on them... 

hope this helped


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 16, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> Welcome to IM! What would be a typical bulking cycle for you?


 
thanks for the warm welcome bro!!! i'm excited to be here!!!

500 test enanth 
400 EQ


----------



## carmineb (Feb 16, 2012)

BSFBOSS said:


> 30 minutes of steady pace low intensity fasted cardio is a good way to start your day... if you get to the point where you seem to be getting to lean and at the risk of losing muscle (which starting at 25% bodyfat you are aways away from that) then you could always adjust thing accordingly and maybe have some protein and fats before had...
> 
> one more recomendation is i would drop the pre workout shake and do a pre workout whole food meal... you're just gonna get better results from eating the whole food... eat and give yourself about an hour and a half to digest and then go kill it at the gym...
> 
> keep me updated on your progress


 

I will.  Thank you.  i will start to record it in my log with updates  

.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 16, 2012)

BSFBOSS said:


> thanks for the warm welcome bro!!! i'm excited to be here!!!
> 
> 500 test enanth
> 400 EQ


 
No orals thrown in there?  Very intersting, and thanks for the reply!


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 16, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> No orals thrown in there? Very intersting, and thanks for the reply!


 
i'm just not a big fan of orals... i don't see what benifit they offer over injectables and they are way more toxic


----------



## MJ'S/BACK (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Jake, I seen u on stage recently @ the NPC Midewest Ironman. Congrats on winning 1st place in the Super Heavy Weight Div... Your Back & Legs stole the show! I was wondering do u write up diet plans cuzz im looking to put on some lean mass but im not sure how many carbs & grams of protein etc... im supposed to be taking in a day. Can u help me???


----------



## Eeraklees (Feb 16, 2012)

BSFBOSS said:


> i would need to know a little more detail... what sides exactly are you talking about and how do you know it's from the tren?
> 
> another thing is you will more than likely recieve the same sides (if infact it is from the tren) from the tri-tren, because the drug is still the same it's just the ester that's changed which just controls how the drug is metabolized by your body...
> 
> ...


 



I'm experiencing all your normal sides (cough, metallic taste in mouth) but am now expereincing more hair loss with each cycle.  i keep my test at about 500mg.  I know Tren is highly androgenic and the sides can be severe.  Ive read that Arimidex will not only block estrogen at the receptor level for gyno but also help it from aromatizing androgens throughout the body where tamoxifen is used just for breast tissues.  i will definitley try bromo and cabergoline.  

I also want to thank you on your earlier thread on PCT.  I'm going to definitely try what you recommended.  

thanks again


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 16, 2012)

Eeraklees said:


> I'm experiencing all your normal sides (cough, metallic taste in mouth) but am now expereincing more hair loss with each cycle. i keep my test at about 500mg. I know Tren is highly androgenic and the sides can be severe. Ive read that Arimidex will not only block estrogen at the receptor level for gyno but also help it from aromatizing androgens throughout the body where tamoxifen is used just for breast tissues. i will definitley try bromo and cabergoline.
> 
> I also want to thank you on your earlier thread on PCT. I'm going to definitely try what you recommended.
> 
> thanks again


 
no prob bro... arimidex will definitely help stop the test and eq from aromatizing but tren doesn't aromatize... for your hair loss issues running a little bit of finasteride would definitely help... and most importantly get your blood work done about 8 weeks after your last steroid injection to make sure everything is on the up and up (no pun intended)!!!


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 16, 2012)

MJ'S/BACK said:


> Hey Jake, I seen u on stage recently @ the NPC Midewest Ironman. Congrats on winning 1st place in the Super Heavy Weight Div... Your Back & Legs stole the show! I was wondering do u write up diet plans cuzz im looking to put on some lean mass but im not sure how many carbs & grams of protein etc... im supposed to be taking in a day. Can u help me???


 
thanks for the kind words bro i appreciate it... i definitley write up diet plans for people looking to take there physique to the next level... i find that most of the time that is the missing link in someones lack of progress... finding the right formula of macronutrients is key to getting your body to respond how you want it to... and it is an on going and everchanging process that's why i find it key to stay in close contact with the people i work with to make sure we are getting optimal results  go a head and private message me and we can discuss this in further detail... sound good?


----------



## MJ'S/BACK (Feb 18, 2012)

Good deal...  I didn't kno u were a licensed dietician... I see hear u have your own line of supplements & your own gym/studio. Inboxing now!!!!


----------



## Simstapout89 (Feb 19, 2012)

Now tht I'm running letro cab mix how do I avoid a estrogen rebound when I come off? Is there a prymid dosage I should use? Relating to my other post my gyno is gone


----------



## XYZ (Feb 20, 2012)

BSFBOSS said:


> *ok.... the first thing i would definately try to change is the amount of shakes you are using... when i'm helping a client with their diet i try to stick to as much whole food as possible with the exception of maybe a post workout whey isolate shake...*
> 
> *next i would try to take the diet as far as you could before adding in things like T3/clen, ephedrine, etc... i'm a big believer in thresholds start out with one change and ride that out till it stops working (i.e. the keto diet) then once you hit a wall go ahead and throw T3 or something like that in... but even then if you were my client i would increase cardio first and see if that helped before i went the chemical route... chemicals are always the last thing i adjust or add in... i like to make sure we exhausted all diet, cardio, training, and over the counter supplement avenues first...*
> 
> ...


 
This is the best advice ANYONE can use.  GREAT post.  Too many people just think drugs can fix everything at moderate to high doses, when the problem is jut the diet / cardio.

Welcome.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Jake, In your opinion, what is the maximum length of time to be on a Keto Diet. I tried Keto the first two weeks of my cycle starting in Jan and eventually hit a wall not being able to lift heavy. I did get leaner, but that wasn't the goal of the first 6 weeks. I don't feel like I made much progress the first 6 weeks of this blast. 

I've got 16 weeks before my contest and would still like to put on some mass before going full cut, but I don't wanna do Keto so long I sacrifice mass. I'm 236 as of this morning 6'2" at about 9-10% on my calipers.


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 21, 2012)

XYZ said:


> This is the best advice ANYONE can use. GREAT post. Too many people just think drugs can fix everything at moderate to high doses, when the problem is jut the diet / cardio.
> 
> Welcome.


 
thanks bro... i appreciate the kind words... i'm here to try to show that although chemicals are used in our sport it's not the difference between the top people in the sport and everyone else... the difference is their hard work, consistency, attention to detail, and discipline... NOT their super mega dosed exotic drug cocktail...


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 21, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Hey Jake, In your opinion, what is the maximum length of time to be on a Keto Diet. I tried Keto the first two weeks of my cycle starting in Jan and eventually hit a wall not being able to lift heavy. I did get leaner, but that wasn't the goal of the first 6 weeks. I don't feel like I made much progress the first 6 weeks of this blast.
> 
> I've got 16 weeks before my contest and would still like to put on some mass before going full cut, but I don't wanna do Keto so long I sacrifice mass. I'm 236 as of this morning 6'2" at about 9-10% on my calipers.


 
I'm a little confused... why would you follow a keto diet if the goal was NOT to get leaner? i don't know of any other reason to go on a keto diet... personally i try never to start a person with a keto diet either... we may end up getting to that point, but i always start my clients diet with carbs in... if the scale is going down and the person is looking better in the pictures/mirror then i leave it alone... however if the scale is stuck or i'm not seeing the changes i want in the person i slowly remove carbs a meal at a time week by week... then moving on to carb cycling... then eventually keto... then... if we start to get too lean and risk losing muscle we go back to carb cycling and so on and so forth... for my clients it a constantly changing week to week depending on the scale and pictures/mirror... 

so to answer your question... "what is the maximum length of time to be on a keto diet?" my answer would be i don't know... it is all individually specific... i'd have to be doing your contest prep and learning your body and how it reacts to all the different variables that effect the physique... your training regimen, the type of cardio your are doing, the type of body type you are, and what you did previously to get you to the point you are at now... and even then i wouldn't be able to tell you do keto for 6 weeks... because everything is determined week to week... 

does this all make sense? i hoped it helped a little and i hoped it help give you an understanding that you can't just say i'm going  to do "this" for certain time period because the body is ever changing...

let me know if you have any other questions...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jake,

Without giving away too many of your secrets, how do you diet older lifters? I'm 51, almost 52 and for a long time was 300 pounds plus, eating massive amounts of food and handled it pretty well. Earlier last year I decided due to the birth of our child to get down to a much smaller 240-250 which I have done. But I found as I dieted longer that my sensitivity to carbs increased drastically. I ran a CKD diet at the start with one refeed day a week but found that all that did was make me tired and sluggish. Have you witnessed this and what would you suggest for overall diet success while still wanting to keep muscle already there?

Thanks!!


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 21, 2012)

BSFBOSS said:


> I'm a little confused... why would you follow a keto diet if the goal was NOT to get leaner? i don't know of any other reason to go on a keto diet... personally i try never to start a person with a keto diet either... we may end up getting to that point, but i always start my clients diet with carbs in... if the scale is going down and the person is looking better in the pictures/mirror then i leave it alone... however if the scale is stuck or i'm not seeing the changes i want in the person i slowly remove carbs a meal at a time week by week... then moving on to carb cycling... then eventually keto... then... if we start to get too lean and risk losing muscle we go back to carb cycling and so on and so forth... for my clients it a constantly changing week to week depending on the scale and pictures/mirror...
> 
> so to answer your question... "what is the maximum length of time to be on a keto diet?" my answer would be i don't know... it is all individually specific... i'd have to be doing your contest prep and learning your body and how it reacts to all the different variables that effect the physique... your training regimen, the type of cardio your are doing, the type of body type you are, and what you did previously to get you to the point you are at now... and even then i wouldn't be able to tell you do keto for 6 weeks... because everything is determined week to week...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for responding Jake, I realize I left that question a little too vague.

I think I followed some bad advise to do the keto while lifting heavy. I had read that some people were doing Keto as their mass diet, I know now that was wrong. There is also a lot of cunfusing stuff on Keto and I know diet is where I screwed this up.

I'm a Meso/Endo type so carbs pile up on me pretty easily. Since quiting the Keto, I've kept protein at around around 420/day fats at 225/day and carbs at 175/day for a total of 4200 cals. This has been for the last 4 weeks (I only lasted on Keto 2 weeks) - Just still no real growth. Started at 232 10% and am sitting at 236 9% (per my caliper)  Lifting is heavy to failure at 8-10 reps per exercise. Just hitting a wall on growth I guess. Or could it be overtraining?

A local guy has offered to do my prep for me, He's qualified. I see him getting his pro card in the next few years. I just know that his last prep he did Keto for 12 weeks and instead of Carb loading for 24-36 hours every week, he did one meal a week. Since I didn't make subatantial Mass Gains in the first 6-8 weeks of this, I don't wanna lose a bunch of muscle before the show.


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 21, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Jake,
> 
> Without giving away too many of your secrets, how do you diet older lifters? I'm 51, almost 52 and for a long time was 300 pounds plus, eating massive amounts of food and handled it pretty well. Earlier last year I decided due to the birth of our child to get down to a much smaller 240-250 which I have done. But I found as I dieted longer that my sensitivity to carbs increased drastically. I ran a CKD diet at the start with one refeed day a week but found that all that did was make me tired and sluggish. Have you witnessed this and what would you suggest for overall diet success while still wanting to keep muscle already there?
> 
> Thanks!!


 
i have found that those types of diets can cause a feeling of fatigue if used for extended periods of time... i typically try my best to keep low glycemic complex carbs in my clients diet.. when first starting with a client i slowly manipulate the macro nutrients until we find the formula that gives the desired intention... i am a stickler on my clients weighing out all of their foods... even their vegtables that way i know exactly what is causing what effect and nothing is let to guestimating... it is a slow process but once we find the formula the metabolism starts to really pick up and people see the results they want... also refeeding days scare me... a lot of damage can be done in one day... i usually give one maybe two cheat meals spread throughout the week depending on the individual... i hope this helps bro... let me know if you'd like to discuss things in further detail


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 21, 2012)

BSFBOSS said:


> i have found that those types of diets can cause a feeling of fatigue if used for extended periods of time... i typically try my best to keep low glycemic complex carbs in my clients diet.. when first starting with a client i slowly manipulate the macro nutrients until we find the formula that gives the desired intention... i am a stickler on my clients weighing out all of their foods... even their vegtables that way i know exactly what is causing what effect and nothing is let to guestimating... it is a slow process but once we find the formula the metabolism starts to really pick up and people see the results they want... also refeeding days scare me... a lot of damage can be done in one day... i usually give one maybe two cheat meals spread throughout the week depending on the individual... i hope this helps bro... let me know if you'd like to discuss things in further detail



Thank you Jake, definitely like to discuss this in further detail.


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 21, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Thank you Jake, definitely like to discuss this in further detail.


 
go ahead and shoot me a private message and we can go from there... sound good?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 21, 2012)

BSFBOSS said:


> go ahead and shoot me a private message and we can go from there... sound good?



Sounds good, I'll pm you in the morning. Spending a little quality time with the family (damn iPhone!)


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 21, 2012)

Simstapout89 said:


> Now tht I'm running letro cab mix how do I avoid a estrogen rebound when I come off? Is there a prymid dosage I should use? Relating to my other post my gyno is gone


 
actually the pct i recommend is great for normalizing extrogen levels as well, so once the active steroid has cleared your system stop with the letro and cab and follow the pct program i laid out in a previous entry a few posts back...


----------



## ProjectMuscle (Feb 25, 2012)

*Humongous Human Help*

Hey Humongous Human

I currently weigh 210 I'm 5'8 and my bodyfat is next to non existent...

I would like to compete at the NPC Ironman in IL (a show that you dominated) 

Have you heard much about the "RAW" diet?

Does cooking your meats really destroy most of the nutritional benefits of the meat?

My current Macro:

Protein 400 (Turkey,Eggs,Whey)
Carbs 300 (Oats,Rice,Fruits)
Fats 100(Flax,Eggs,Nuts)

Questions:  How much fiber should I take in?


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 26, 2012)

ProjectMuscle said:


> Hey Humongous Human
> 
> I currently weigh 210 I'm 5'8 and my bodyfat is next to non existent...
> 
> ...


 
i have heard of the raw diet and it's not that i'm against it, but people have been cooking their meets for more years than i could even guess to know... and look at the size of the current bodybuilders today... i am willing to bet 99.99% of them cook their meats... to allow for and to support the size of todays bodybuilder they must be getting most of the nutritional benifits of their meats... so to answer your question i don't see any advantage to eat your meats raw... but i do see a greater risk of a bacterial food born illness... my advise would be to keep cooking your meats... as far as fiber goes try to shoot for 25g's a day... that should keep the pipes clean ;-) good luck in your contest endevors


----------



## indrox1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hows it going Jake? You def have given some great advice. I have learned quite a bit and its really cool to see someone helping people out. I put a link with a pic of me and was wondering what you think? I want to compete at the end of June at an NPC comp. Some people dont think i will be ready in time but im not a quitter and really determined. I am 5' 9" and currently weigh 228lbs. My body fat level was taken 2 weeks ago and I was 16% at 233lbs. Been working hard and sticking with my diet. Your opinion would mean alot and would help me decide if I should wait. 

http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj550/indrox1/jm week 3/jmweek3.jpg


----------



## BSFBOSS (Feb 27, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> Hows it going Jake? You def have given some great advice. I have learned quite a bit and its really cool to see someone helping people out. I put a link with a pic of me and was wondering what you think? I want to compete at the end of June at an NPC comp. Some people dont think i will be ready in time but im not a quitter and really determined. I am 5' 9" and currently weigh 228lbs. My body fat level was taken 2 weeks ago and I was 16% at 233lbs. Been working hard and sticking with my diet. Your opinion would mean alot and would help me decide if I should wait.
> 
> http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj550/indrox1/jm week 3/jmweek3.jpg


 
hey bro nice to meet you and thanks so much for the kind words, that means a lot to me... so you're about 16+ weeks out... i definitly think you can be ready in time... with the right diet, training, and cardio program (if you'd like to hire me a can give you all those things, lol i gotta plug myself) you have plenty of time... the thing i tell people when they come to me asking if i think they should do a show is dieting down for a competition is essential to making new gains every year... each time you diet down to a contest stage weight your body matures a little bit more... so next year when your back up to 233 again it is going to be a much leaner and more muscular 233 i promise... no one ever looks like mr olympia in their first competition and a true competitor is never going to be 100% satisfied with the way they look... but if you look better each and every time you compete then you had a successful year and to make that happen you have got to start somewhere... so my advise would be to promise yourself you're going to do this show... who cares what other people say... half the time those are the people that are jelous of you because you are doing something they wish they could do... i hope this helped some... and let me know what your decision is...


----------



## indrox1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks man that is what I needed to hear... and coming from someone that does compete makes it that much more incouraging. Im pumped now. Im gona do the show! I will also post some pics of my progress. Thanks again bro... means alot.


----------



## NorthOfVag (Feb 29, 2012)

Jake,

I recently had a bf test in which I had to drink a certain amount of water, avoid alcohol and caffiene 24 hours prior. I layed on the floor and had diodes attached to my hand and foot. Are you familiar with this fat test and how accurate it is? I was told it was the closest in accuracy to the dunk tank.

I am trying to find the most accurate fat test besides the dunk tank because I will be basing my protein and fat macros off my LBM and filling in my remaining calories with carbs.  Is this what you would recommend or should I base my macros off my total weight?

Thanks!


----------



## BSFBOSS (Mar 1, 2012)

NorthOfVag said:


> Jake,
> 
> I recently had a bf test in which I had to drink a certain amount of water, avoid alcohol and caffiene 24 hours prior. I layed on the floor and had diodes attached to my hand and foot. Are you familiar with this fat test and how accurate it is? I was told it was the closest in accuracy to the dunk tank.
> 
> ...


 
i am familiar with those type of tests it is a BIA (bioimpedance analysis) meaning it measures the opposition to flow of electrical current through bodily tissue... that's why they wanted you to avoid alcohol and caffiene because it cause dehydrate the body and throw off the reading... 

now that being said i never measure bodyfat before, during, or after i start my clients diet i feel they give a false sense of feeling... sometimes making people think they are leaner than they really are and sometimes making people think they are fatter than they really are... i can't count how many times i've heard someone tell me they are so and so a percent bodyfat, when in reality they are far from that... the reason being is there is always room for human error in these testing methods... 

i base my clients diets of the scale and the mirror... neither of those ever lie and there isn't any room for human error... then i gather info on what got that client to the point they are currently at and then through my experience as a diet coach i start them with a base plan depend ing on our agreed goal... then if the scale is going in the right direction and the mirror is showing us want to see then we leave things alone... if we aren't getting the feed back we want then we adjust the macro nutrients, increase or decrease cardio, etc, etc...


----------



## NorthOfVag (Mar 12, 2012)

BSFBOSS said:


> i am familiar with those type of tests it is a BIA (bioimpedance analysis) meaning it measures the opposition to flow of electrical current through bodily tissue... that's why they wanted you to avoid alcohol and caffiene because it cause dehydrate the body and throw off the reading...
> 
> now that being said i never measure bodyfat before, during, or after i start my clients diet i feel they give a false sense of feeling... sometimes making people think they are leaner than they really are and sometimes making people think they are fatter than they really are... i can't count how many times i've heard someone tell me they are so and so a percent bodyfat, when in reality they are far from that... the reason being is there is always room for human error in these testing methods...
> 
> i base my clients diets of the scale and the mirror... neither of those ever lie and there isn't any room for human error... then i gather info on what got that client to the point they are currently at and then through my experience as a diet coach i start them with a base plan depend ing on our agreed goal... then if the scale is going in the right direction and the mirror is showing us want to see then we leave things alone... if we aren't getting the feed back we want then we adjust the macro nutrients, increase or decrease cardio, etc, etc...



That was my plan as well...weigh in every morning and kinda see how my body responds to the macros I've set.  But how do I pick my starting BMR? That was my main reason for getting the body fat test...I planned on using the information to find a rough starting point and adjust as changes occur.  How would you recommend I find my starting point and choosing my macros? I used the Katch-Mcardle bmr calculator. My plan was to base protein and fat off LBM and fill in the remaining calories with carbs. Thanks again for your help!


----------

